# Spiders in the garden (Testing out my new cam) + More photos



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Well thought I would root around the garden to find some interesting subjects, and to my suprised, there were so many spiders. Haven't noticed them before...and thought they would make some good snaps. It was a little windy (which was annoying), so was hard to get very high quality photos. Anyway, here are a few that I managed to find:


----------



## bubforever (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice photos, i like the orange one the best.


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 21, 2007)

Not bad. What kind of cammy you got there?


----------



## Asa (Jul 21, 2007)

I love spiders.


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks =] I am using a Fuji s9600, with a macro lens. I will try and get some better shots when the wind has died down.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

don't you like throwing bugs into their webs? Its very entertaining.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

> I don't care for spiders much either





> I love spiders.


uuhhh yaaaaa... :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, you just got the camera and you're already taking pictures like that? Pretty awesome!


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2007)

> Wow, you just got the camera and you're already taking pictures like that? Pretty awesome!


Cheers. Yea, I have spent a lot of time trying to get the photos right...and taking them outside helps a lot as well, as it is natural light. Here are a few more:































Sorry for the large sizes!


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

> > I don't care for spiders much either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: 

I hope you know that was on purpose :shock:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome photos, Ian. Very awesome!


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2007)

> Awesome photos, Ian. Very awesome!


Thanks =] Hoping to get a bit more gear soonish. Still waiting for some more decent weather as well to get some good shots!

Will update this thread when I do.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2007)

Great photos Ian!!  

The bumble bees hind legs were loaded with pollen!! I am sure your mantis will love to have that bee for lunch :twisted:


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fantastic shots Ian!!

Where did ya get you're macro lens?


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

> Great photos Ian!!  The bumble bees hind legs were loaded with pollen!! I am sure your mantis will love to have that bee for lunch :twisted:


Yea! They seem to be a fave with some of my adult sphods. Although, they can be pretty hard to catch...



> Fantastic shots Ian!!Where did ya get you're macro lens?


Thanks Claire  I am using a raynox DCR-250, more details of my purchase here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=230150658989


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cool.Thanks.

Might get one,would be good for taking pics of my spiderlings!


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice shots! about the weather, ITS ENGLAND you might have to wait a wile...


----------

